# 2005 Almera front wheel bearing replacement



## AsiJu (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello and greetings from a new member!

I need to replace the front wheel bearing for my 2005 Almera (1.5 L gasoline).
I have the gist of how it's done, but anything special/particular I should know before I start working?

I have a little bit of DIY experience with cars, but I've never replaced a wheel bearing before (usually I replace cars before bearings wear out 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jameshenry (Aug 11, 2015)

*Regarding changing of wheel bearing*

If you have never changed a wheel bearing one of the best mode is while removing the concerned part remember each and every step, and while fitting the new one do it accordingly, you will certainly be successful. If the task seems to you difficult, you should get it done from proper mechanic.


----------



## AsiJu (Sep 7, 2015)

Got it replaced OK.
First removed the hub and knuckle assembly from the suspension (struts and steering rod). Came off the driveshaft nicely, a couple of knocks with a hammer were required to loosen it.
Then removed the hub from the knuckle with a "spacer" and a hammer, couple of sharp blasts there too did the trick (tried using a "puller" tool first but didn't work).

Used a hydraulic press for removing the old bearing and fitting in the new bearing (pressing from outer race only) as well as pushing the hub back to the knuckle.

I need now to replace the lower ball joint too as its bolt got damaged in the removal of the knuckle... the pin was so misaligned that the bolts thread got damaged while struggling to remove it.


----------

